# A must see Video...!



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

that right there is why he is one of my favorite artist and shows tribute to the men fighting overseas and again thank you for all you in the service including driller you da man bro and we appreciate it


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

lilbigtonka said:


> that right there is why he is one of my favorite artist and shows tribute to the men fighting overseas and again thank you for all you in the service including driller you da man bro and we appreciate it


Amen to that, Tonka...thanks to all our service personnel worldwide for their love of this great country...humbly from an ex Seabee.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i cant get it to play


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

good stuff. I think I saw Driller.


----------

